# Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced



## Alexthemafioso (4. Februar 2010)

Gibt es ein Window Teil  für den CM2 ????

Und würdet ihr mir eher wenn schon ein Raven oder das Raven 2 Empfehlen??
Oder welche Gehäuse gibt es immoment die Empfehlenswert sind.


----------



## SB94 (4. Februar 2010)

in der anleitung steht eine Entsprechendes drin, ich glaub aber das ist in noch keinen shops gelistet
http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/download/544/files/CM 690 II Advanced manual.pdf
seite 6 bzw. 7
*/edit*
allerdings scheint coolermaster gerade n bisschen offline zu sein
*/edit* hab mal n bild von dem entsprechenden Abschnitt des PDFs gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexthemafioso (17. Februar 2010)

so nun noch eine frage das mit dem fenster weiß ich zwar immer noch nicht aber egal( gibt es das nun auch zu kaufen ???)

Nunja ist die PCGH edition vom Cm 690 auch von innen Weiß ??ß und hat diese ein sichtfenster ???


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (20. Februar 2010)

nicht von innen weiß und kein sichtfenster ( du kannst zwar eines von den normalen 690 nachrüsten, müßtes aber lackieren )

PCGH-Gehäuse Cooler Master CM 690 in Weiß [Anzeige] - Cooler Master, Gehäuse, CM 690, weiß, PCGH-Edition


----------



## SB94 (20. Februar 2010)

oder du kaufst dir jez ein 690 II und kaufst dir dann auch noch später das Window Seitenteil bzw. wartest bis die Version mit Window Seitenteil raus ist.


----------



## SB94 (5. Mai 2010)

weiß, wo es das zu Window zu kaufen gibt
Cooler Master Parts Shop


----------



## Imperator913 (6. Mai 2010)

hat dieses gehäuse schon jemand mit einer wakü laufen? passt in den deckel jetzt ein 240 radi rein. kein slim sondern ein 4,7cm dicker radi?

hat vielleicht jemand bilder vom 690II mit wakü ich find im forum keine....


----------



## ile (6. Mai 2010)

Die Staubfänger von Coolermaster würde ich generell nicht kaufen.


----------



## Imperator913 (6. Mai 2010)

so was kaufst du dann? übrigens sind staubgitter dabei. nenn mir mal ein gehäuse was kein staub anzieht. haben gehäuse so an sich wenn sie belüftet werden sollen. oder? einfach nur eine unqualifizierte äusserung die niemand braucht


----------



## A.Orange (20. Mai 2010)

Imperator913 schrieb:


> hat dieses gehäuse schon jemand mit einer wakü laufen? passt in den deckel jetzt ein 240 radi rein. kein slim sondern ein 4,7cm dicker radi?
> 
> hat vielleicht jemand bilder vom 690II mit wakü ich find im forum keine....



Servus

Schau mal da http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/67487-wakue-case-liste-ii.html
Oben nen 280er Slim und unten einen Dicken 280er.

mfg.


----------



## Arhey (20. Mai 2010)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wann die Version mit Window rauskommt?
Das Window einzeln zu bestellen ist ja meist deutlich teurer, als direkt mit dem Window. Gefällt mir mehr als das Fenster vom CM 690. 
Außerdem dauert das wohl bis es aus den USA kommt und hier findet man das niergends.


----------

